# Great overnight stop



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 28, 2018)

Last nights stopover


----------



## REC (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks idyllic ( says she, looking out of the window to see nothing but rain!) !


----------



## runnach (Mar 28, 2018)

helen262 said:


> Last nights stopover
> 
> View attachment 62297View attachment 62297View attachment 62297



Shush!!!...everyone will want a piece of Easington at this rate :idea-007:

channa


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 28, 2018)

I don’t know what happens with the pics it was supposed to be three different ones not three of the same


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2018)

helen262 said:


> I don’t know what happens with the pics it was supposed to be three different ones not three of the same



Haven't been there for years, but if that's Benecassim beach, we watched those trees being planted.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Mar 28, 2018)

helen262 said:


> Last nights stopover
> 
> View attachment 62297View attachment 62297View attachment 62297



Not many people at skeggy for Easter then


----------



## kensowerby (Mar 28, 2018)

Nothing wrong with your picks Helen, that tree is on wheels and when they see somebody taking  a picky they rolling it in, you watch it will be in Valence next week.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 28, 2018)

Adria home said:


> Not many people at skeggy for Easter then



Is there ever


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2018)

helen262 said:


> Is there ever



My dad worked for Butlins.

We had to spend all the summer holidays there. He was an original wild camper, in the 1950s .. Bedford Dormobile crew bus.
It broke his heart to have to rent a house in Mablethorpe, for the weeks we were there wit my Mum.
I'm hoping to get out that way, to visit Bateman's Brewery and campsite.
Partial to a drop of XXXB, I am.:cheers:


----------



## Herman (Mar 28, 2018)

I thought it was stop motion photographs, I was disappointed when i didn't see the tree grow.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 28, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Haven't been there for years, but if that's Benecassim beach, we watched those trees being planted.



Not benecassim, we are about 175 miles further south


----------

